# freezing ferts



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

I like Tropica Master Grow and I'd like to do an order from Big's Al's on their no shipping charge sale. The last time I did this in the winter, liquids arrived frozen solid. Does anyone know if freezing Micro elements damages them?

thanks,

Russ


----------



## jrIL (Apr 23, 2005)

I don't think it would. Besides, I think we sometimes forget to ask how do we figuire a store like Big Al's get it's deliveries. They don't come on heated trucks, so be sure that this stuff gets frozen somewhere along the way no matter what it is.

JR


----------

